

PGA limits total volume of grooves allowed per square inch of a golf club - nick007
http://sports.espn.go.com/golf/news/story?id=4976481

======
unwind
Groves? I think that should be "grooves"; I thought this was about limitations
in the amount of trees on a golf course, which seemed cool. :)

I was a bit surprised about the unit though, "volume per square inch" is
weird.

~~~
stcredzero
I take it that you can buy extremely grooved illegal iron clubs with super-
bitey faces.

------
jrockway
That video was more extreme than 42 libraries of congress.

------
nazgulnarsil
hackers fixing sports with numerical analysis. I love it.

fine tuning game design is a fascinating subject. Sirlin's long articles on
the subject are great. [http://www.sirlin.net/articles/super-balance-articles-
ii-tur...](http://www.sirlin.net/articles/super-balance-articles-ii-
turbo.html)

------
olalonde
Isn't this off topic?

